# Puppy Care while Teething?



## Hugo-licious (Jun 16, 2009)

Hugo is getting into his teething phase and I was wondering how I could relieve the pain a little for him. Any recommendations on some of the best chewing options? 

I feed him raw and the RMBs are typically chicken backs and turkey necks. I don't think he will be able to chew on turkey necks - any suggestions on the diet for a teething puppy? May be just the pre-made beef or chicken with crushed bones? 

Any medications that are offered to the pups to help lower the pain?

Thanks...!


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

I would go with the crushed bones so you don't have to alter his diet too much. I would freeze carrots and containers of water and give them to Inara to help with the pain. You can tie a knot in a towel, soak it and freeze it as well.

I'm not sure about the pain meds for teething. Call your vet and I'm sure they can recommend something. I know some people give children's Tylenol or Aspirin but I'm not sure which or how much. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Hugo-licious (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Sahria! I've tried the frozen towel y'day and that seems to soothe him some. I like the carrots idea a lot. Is it ok for him to consume it though. I've heard that dogs can't digest veggies unless they are in mashed form so I ask. Also not understanding what you mean by "containers of water". Do you freeze like plastic cups??


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Dogs don't really digest whole veggies, they just go right through them. As long as they chew them veggies shouldn't hurt, although they can be fiber-y so I wouldn't give a whole lot at once. 

Kaylee's lost three of her canines this week and several other teeth. She is getting ice cubes frequently, halved frozen strawberries, frozen carrot slices, and ice bones made from the plastic packages that her nylabones came in. She has little chew ropes as well,Ii wet them and freeze them. You can give a dog aspirin but NEVER tylenol. This site http://www.walkervalleyvet.com/otc-meds.htm has dosage recommendations, though I haven't used any for my pup yet so am not sure how much it helps.


----------



## Hugo-licious (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! I've started him on the towel and ice cubes already. Tried s'berries in the afternoon and he didnt really care for them much. He's gotten to be really picky since he started teething. I also bought some carrots y'day and put them in the freezer. will try those today...my vet recommended staying off meds and just trying chew toys instead and I'm actually all for it. I prefer that myself so I'm going to use the tips from your responses above and get creative







Thanks again!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I have been putting ice cubes in a sock and tying a know and giving them to Benny. He loves them and I don't think will think it is ok to chew non ices socks.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

i wouldn't give my dogs socks to chew on, too much can happen. Ice cubes were the best thing by themselves for my pups.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

If you feed raw and do veggie mix, freeze the portions in disposable muffin tins (about 1/2 cup serving) and then given to them.


----------



## Hugo-licious (Jun 16, 2009)

Ohh! that is a good tip about feeding him his meal as frozen. Yes, Hugo is on a raw diet and one of his meals is a pre-mixed meal so I'll try that. He's had a few ice cubes today. Don't think I want to try the socks just yet







He has developed a love for DH's slip-ons and now DH has to be bare foot around him so don't want to start Hugo off on another "foot" fetish


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i gave my dog ice cubes. sometimes i would open his mouth
and rub his gums. sometimes i would rub his jaws on the outside.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just pulled a puppy molar from Karlo. I thought he was all done losing those, but then saw the dangling of it and grabbed it. I now have 3 baby teeth!
He still has his puppy canines, only one is loose. 
Last night he whimpered all night long, and he has started it again now. I give him ice cubes and he loves to chew on Kacies rubber badmitton birdie she got for her birthday last week. He is raw fed, so far, he is doing ok with it.


----------

